# USACi and dB Drag Finals in Tulsa (October 3-4)



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys.
Less than a month to go for USACi and dB Drag unified Finals in Tulsa, Oklahoma.
It looks like it's going to be a huge show in a really nice venue.
Check the full info here:

USACi World Finals - Dallas, TX - November 15-16, 2008

J.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am def looking forward to this.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

One week to go.

J.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I may go on Sunday, depends on when my kid needs to be picked up. Maybe Ill take her


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to it! It is my first year competing in Basic SQ and hopefully will get to meet some other new and more seasoned guys who contribute their knowledge and installs on DIYMA. I competed in stock 0-600 SPL just for kicks but my 2 10's in a trunk aren't going to hold a match with 2 15's in a CRX tuned to 50Hz.

It sucks that they had to move it from Fort Worth...that was pretty much in my backyard.

BTW, I am Jason and you'll see me with a silver 2004 Acura TSX. It is a daily driver so not in the best of shape.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be there, and always an open door policy after judging. Ya'll come by for a listen.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know more details on when the judging times are assigned? I was told that the sooner you registered, the more favorable judging timeslot (I am guessing this means later vs. 7am) you get.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure about time slots




jsun_g said:


> Does anyone know more details on when the judging times are assigned? I was told that the sooner you registered, the more favorable judging timeslot (I am guessing this means later vs. 7am) you get.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

1st registered means last judged and everyone else according to when they registered. Always best to pre-register, and cheaper if I am not mistaken.
This is for SQ, I have no idea of how they do SPL side of things.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Ill be the fat bald guy with a goatee and big piercings
Ill have a one year old and will be auditioning when possible. My rebuild starts next week, so the timing couldnt be better as far as install ideas go


----------



## todaresqSL2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Attended the 2004 edition in Kansas City, MO. Is a great show they put on.

You all have fun this year!!!


----------



## BARTMAN (Feb 26, 2009)

We are leaving out Friday morning with my Daughters truck. Its a 1999 Gray GMC 1500 regular cab, come by and say hi. See you there.


----------



## ds06max (Oct 17, 2008)

Heading down from KC for the show on Sunday, plus it gives me achance to hang out with my family thats in tulsa.


----------

